# Parking Cost at Staple Mills Richmond



## Dave (Apr 4, 2011)

What's the cost for parking at Staples Mills in Richmond if any?


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 4, 2011)

The last time we were there, I don't believe there was any cost. It is a suburban area with suburban motels, stores and fast food places in the area.

Call the station: (804) 553-2903 for Amtrak Staples Mill Station.


----------



## Bigval109 (Apr 4, 2011)

Dave said:


> What's the cost for parking at Staples Mills in Richmond if any?


It cost $8 a day to park at the train station.


----------



## Tom B of Virginia (Jul 20, 2012)

As of 7/15/2012 the cost was $5.00 per day. Cash only, no credit cards or personal checks.


----------



## afigg (Jul 21, 2012)

Tom B of Virginia said:


> As of 7/15/2012 the cost was $5.00 per day. Cash only, no credit cards or personal checks.


Really? What parking facility these days operates only takes cash and does not have the capability to take credit/debit cards? Not that difficult to add a credit/debit card reader. Cash at parking garages or paid lots tends to lead to pilferage by the attendant unless there is a computer tracking system with time stamps of cars going in and out.

WMATA, the operators of the DC Metro system, switched to no cash payments at all a few years ago for its paid parking lots and garages because the attendants for the contractors operating the facility were pocketing a lot of the cash. Have to pay with credit/debit or the prepaid SmarTrip card. Only the parking spaces with meters still take cash.


----------



## Anderson (Jul 21, 2012)

afigg said:


> Tom B of Virginia said:
> 
> 
> > As of 7/15/2012 the cost was $5.00 per day. Cash only, no credit cards or personal checks.
> ...


I believe that Standard Parking, which runs a few lots in Richmond, is like this at virtually all of their lots. I'm actually surprised that Amtrak hasn't thought of revoking their franchise and moved things "in house" (particularly since Standard leaves the lot unmanned from about 11 PM or so until some time in the morning, meaning that if the last trains of the evening run late, they lose out on all of that revenue).


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 21, 2012)

Anderson said:


> afigg said:
> 
> 
> > Tom B of Virginia said:
> ...


Standard runs lots all over the country, including the parking at Atlanta, O'Hare and Denver Airports. I'm willing to bet that most take credit cards. Certainly the airport lots do.


----------



## Big Iron (Jul 21, 2012)

I'll reconfirm that it is CASH only. At least as of two weeks ago.


----------



## C&O RR (Jul 22, 2012)

Dave said:


> What's the cost for parking at Staples Mills in Richmond if any?


As of this past Monday, 7/16/12, the cost was $5 per day, cash only.

The payment booth is not manned from around 10 p.m. until 6 a.m. which means that if 98 arrives at RVR less than 1 hour and 15 minutes late, parking is free for those getting off that train.


----------



## afigg (Jul 22, 2012)

C&O RR said:


> As of this past Monday, 7/16/12, the cost was $5 per day, cash only.
> 
> The payment booth is not manned from around 10 p.m. until 6 a.m. which means that if 98 arrives at RVR less than 1 hour and 15 minutes late, parking is free for those getting off that train.


So, if someone arrives at RVR at 9:45 PM, has a parked car and knows when the payment booth closes up for the day, they can wait a few minutes and save on parking. Not the best business approach to collect revenue.

I find it unusual that a fenced off parking lot operation would take only cash. Perhaps the IRS should audit the books of the parking lot operator and the tax returns of the attendants.


----------



## jb64 (Jul 25, 2012)

I believe Charlottesville is cash only and they have a box to put payment in afterhours. The spots are numbered and they know who is in them so I don't believe you can avoid payment by waiting until after hours because they will see your car in that spot the next day.


----------



## Anderson (Jul 26, 2012)

jb64 said:


> I believe Charlottesville is cash only and they have a box to put payment in afterhours. The spots are numbered and they know who is in them so I don't believe you can avoid payment by waiting until after hours because they will see your car in that spot the next day.


Well, at RVR there's an automatic "ticket spitter"...it's just the payment booth that doesn't get manned.


----------



## Richard Wong (Feb 27, 2013)

The real problem is not the cost...it is a space issue. I have not been able to find a space in that lot. Maybe they should raise the fee!


----------



## MichaelNewbie (Mar 7, 2013)

There may be a solution, if you're willing to undergo a ten minute walk and brave crossing Staples Mill. Park at the Glenside Park 'N Ride for free, and walk to the station.


----------



## Gary (Aug 29, 2013)

Update on parking at Staples Mill Amtrak in Richmond Va.

Parking charge is still $5.00 per day, however, the booth is now staffed 24 hours a day, at least according to the parking attendant. My train was late getting into Richmond, and I waited untill 11:15 pm, and the booth was still staffed, When I left Richmond for my trip, I got to the station at 5:15 a.m., and there was a parking attendant in the booth at that hour also. So, it looks like they are now staffing the booth 24 hours a day.


----------



## Alexandria Nick (Aug 30, 2013)

afigg said:


> 'Tom B of Virginia' said:
> 
> 
> > As of 7/15/2012 the cost was $5.00 per day. Cash only, no credit cards or personal checks.
> ...


There's plenty of garages inside DC that are cash only on the weekends. Its a huge pain.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 30, 2013)

Gary,

That wouldn't shock me. I reported what it was, but it's entirely possible (what with the capacity notice on amtrak.com) that they added an attendant shift from 2300 or so until 0500 or so to cover the un-covered hours.


----------



## John (Sep 18, 2014)

I was just there this evening. (9/18/14) Cost is now $6 and they do take credit card via prepay at an electronic paystation.


----------

